# Rebirth of the garage :)



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well maybe should of started a thread a while back considering how far this project is now in for me and my dad but its getting there anyhow....i completed the flooring aspect of it today apart from the bits that need painting floor wise as of yet colour unknown :lol: does include some nice pictures of some beading SV BOS on the C to for good measure testing it to see if a 1500kg volvo is ok on it 

anyhow on with the pics:-










came out abit darker than i was hoping 

















abit close on all accounts glad for all the foam padding hahaha


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Tight Squeeze but it'll keep the car cozy!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

it is quite tight lol i brought a bit further forward than i was expecting


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

What you got on the floor, looks good


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that 2 fridges I see?

1 for beer

1 for wax

Nice!

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

You keep wax in the fridge? Are you supposed to? I want to keep mine 'fresh' too


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

flooring: - easimat is the company check out there site, its the garage version, 1.5 hrs install about £70 with delivery for that alot better than other i have seen lol

fridge no the little white mini fridge is mine now lol for waxes only my BOS and migilore primo stay in there ice cold ill get a pic at some point lol

next task hopefully soon is lighting im currently trying to convince my dad we need 8 4ft T8's in there lol....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> flooring: - easimat is the company check out there site, its the garage version, 1.5 hrs install about £70 with delivery for that alot better than other i have seen lol
> 
> fridge no the little white mini fridge is mine now lol for waxes only my BOS and migilore primo stay in there ice cold ill get a pic at some point lol
> 
> next task hopefully soon is lighting im currently trying to convince my dad we need 8 4ft T8's in there lol....


The floor looks really good - is this the correct company / link. And how well is it wearing? :thumb:

http://www.easimat.com/acatalog/Garage_Shed.html


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bang on  exactly the one, really well  tbh the only noticeable thing is in the morning/when taking the car off it leaves some small tyres divets but not really bad tbh works perfectly gone when i bring the car back in brushes water off it fine doesnt absorb any at all, just be careful easimat dont include VAT on the site until the delivery is added and tbh i have found them far more helpful over the phone as we've ordered some more to complete the rest of the garage now....as well as my dad ordering a new c30 today :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

How did you get out the car :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

as promised some chilled pics of the waxes in the mini fridge BOS & migilore Primo (in the original glass jar btw this ones from the US before it became abit more popular over here )


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> How did you get out the car :lol:


im one thin bas**** :lol: out through the window,,,no seriously thats the reason the door protector is there  im fine tbh some people might find it abit difficult....

btw...i was waiting for you to appear in this thread :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> im one thin bas**** :lol: out through the window,,,no seriously thats the reason the door protector is there  im fine tbh some people might find it abit difficult....


I thought maybe the gf took photos and you were trying to find the bonnet catch release lever while she was taking photos :L


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh no lol she was working her guts away in form of education lol.....although she does appear of accepted my detailing side much better now


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the rest of the garage completed....



















only just completed the actual flooring last night done the finishing pieces covering the posts for the worktops and the little pieces of edging this morning....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good mate


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah now just onto hopeful wishful lighting lol few more t8 striplights i think are in order


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great, and for £70 the flooring looks perfect.

I'm just getting prices on a new prefab for myself, looking for cheapish flooring and this might be perfect.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well the pieces upto the car was about 70 the rest i think comes to circa £110 the best other quote i got was £411 not fitted!


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

out of interest what is the width of the garage inside?


----------

